# Feature on 2016 2nd Generation Cruze DIC Display.



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

pontiacgt said:


> Does anyone with a 2016 or 2017 2nd Gen. Cruze have this speed limit sign option? I just had Malibu reta and it had it and the manual for the cruze said if you have onboard NAV you should have it as a option under the info settings to add.
> Picture is from online.


I have on board NAV and I have never seen that on my DIC, but I do admit I don't use the NAV much.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I looked for this today on my Premier w/ Nav and couldn't find it.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes its strange looks like a feature they expected but didn't make it. I have my friend looking to see if there is a update to the system possibly that includes it. It was actually nice on the Malibu I had for a rental.


----------



## enlube1964 (Oct 7, 2016)

HI, you can set an alarm for speed limit breach, it will sound an alarm and show you in the DIC the Speed Limit Breach. Is on the configuration menu. The bad thing is you have only one event, at least on my sw version.


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

We have the 17 hatch RS Premier and for some reason that didn't make it. It's on my 16 Silverado though.

Boggles the mind as to WHY they left out some very VERY basic things on the little car. One for instance is Homelink! I mean WTF...? Drop darned near 30K on the car and still have to have a garage door clicker. That and memory seat for two drivers! We can get REAR SEAT heat, but no memory for two drivers. No power for the passenger. WOW, just wow.

Yet in the DIC you get things that are not on the other models (like my Silverado) such as the following distance, your driving trends, and something else is there that's not on the Silverado that I can't remember right now.


Later,


Cardaddy


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> We can get REAR SEAT heat, but no memory for two drivers. No power for the passenger.


That's fairly normal even for the midsized sedan class, lol. Short of the Fusion and maybe the Hyundai/Kia twins, most there too can have manual passenger seats and no seat memory.


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

enlube1964 said:


> HI, you can set an alarm for speed limit breach, it will sound an alarm and show you in the DIC the Speed Limit Breach. Is on the configuration menu. The bad thing is you have only one event, at least on my sw version.


Yup... But that's not related to the GPS Speed Limit that shows up in the DIC.

Haven't driven the Cruze enough to notice if it had the speed warning,, but I know it I keep it set to 83 on my truck. Actually... during the break-in (first 1000 miles) I had it set to 75.

Come to think of it... another thing I don't believe the Cruze has in the DIC is the total engine hours (that the truck has). 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

